# WES help for IIM PGDM



## raviraj (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi,

I just got the result from WES stating IIM PGDM as Canada equivalent for 1 year Post Graduate Diploma. Quite a few of my friends had got the same as equivalent to Masters in Canada.

Can you please help suggesting the option to contest this result from WES?

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the WES website say in regards to appealing the evaluation?

They would be the the best source of information as they're the ones who adjudicated your credential and they are the ones who will hear any disputes.

None of us works for WES, so any suggestions made would be based upon what the WES website says.


----------



## raviraj (Feb 27, 2018)

'Thanks for your replay.

WES web site does not give any info regarding how one can appeal agaist the outcome. 

Has anyone else faced similar situation after graduating from IIM in India?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

PGD = Post Graduate Diploma in Management so why on earth would you think it would equal a Master's degree?


----------



## dg1985 (Jul 18, 2018)

*Faced the same issue*

Hi Raviraj, I am also facing the same issue. I did PGDM from XLRI which is recognized as full time MBA from Indian Universities by AICTE. Many of my friends and batch-mates who had done the ECA earlier got Master's. I'm not sure how to go about this.


----------

